# externe Massenspeicher Medien werden nicht mehr erkannt



## DeeFour (10. August 2010)

Hallo, 

ich habe das Problem, dass seit gestern auf meinem Rechner keine externen Massenspeicher Medien, wie externe Festplatten oder USB Speicher Sticks mehr erkannt werden. 

Ich habe 2 externe Festplatten, eine davon hat ne LAN / USB Kombi und kann über LAN noch angesprochen werden, bei USB kommt immer die Meldung "unbekanntes Gerät".

Die zweite Festplatte hat ne USB / FIREWIRE Kombi und funktioniert weder über USB noch über Firewire. Mein Firewire Mischpult funktioniert aber einwandfrei. 

Ich habe auch schon alle USB Ports an meinem Rechner durchprobiert und bei allen das Gleiche Problem. Mein USB WLAN Stick und mein USB Dongle hingegen funktionieren einwandfrei. 

Ich habe auch schon probiert die INFCACHE.1 Datei zu löschen, so dass diese neu angelegt wird, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin. 

Als Betriebsystem habe ich Windows Vista Business.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. Ich vermute das die Datei mit den Mass Storage Treibern von VISTA irgendwie kaputt ist. Frage ist nur wie heißt die und wo bekomme ich noch mal ne neue her. Ich hätte noch nen Laptop auch mit Vista drauf, da könnte ich mir die übers Netzwerk ziehen, wenn ich den Dateinamen weiß. 

besten Dank vorab
Frank


----------



## michaelwengert (10. August 2010)

Lad dir mal USB-Deview runter http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usbdeview.zip
Das startest du dann, markierst alle Geräte die nach Massenspeicher aussehen (oder gleich alle) und klickst auf deinstallieren. Damit werden dann alle USB Geräte und Trieber deinstalliert.
Windows sollte danach normalerweise wieder alles erkennen.
Hatte früher das Problem auch. damit ist es dann behoben worden


----------



## DeeFour (10. August 2010)

danke das werd ich heute abend mal ausprobieren.


----------



## DeeFour (10. August 2010)

leider hat das Tool keine Lösung gebracht. Ich bin auch bereits seit ein paar Stunden dabei alle Chipsatz Treiber zu aktualisieren, aber auch das hat immer noch das gleiche Ergebnis, dass keine externen Massenspeicher, sei es Festplatte oder USB Stick richtig erkannt werden.


----------



## DeeFour (10. August 2010)

ok ich glaube das Thema hat sich jetzt erledigt. Nachdem ich nun wirklich alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand habe ging es auf einmal nachdem ich nich mal meine Festplatten nacheinander in alle freien Slots gesteckt habe. Die an der Frontseite des Rechners wollten erst nicht. Nur die hinten am Rechner. Aber nachdem das Gerät hinten erkannte wurde, ging es dann auf einmal auf vorn. Sehr merkwürdig.


----------

